# Emerging over the LAN, using extra power

## kirill

Hello!

I just setup fresh install of stage-1.3 tarball (this is not my first time in gentoo). My next step would be to energe some more tools on it. The problem is that it takes so much time emerging such things as xfree, kde, mozilla... on my pc   :Crying or Very sad: 

Here is what I planned to do:

- A friend of mine, on the same lan has got a pc which is way much faster than mine

- I'd like to share my gentoo's root / to the network

- the faster pc would mount this share over the network to /mnt/gentoo then chroot into it, and do the compiles  :Exclamation: 

is this possible to do? at least in theory? sharing tools I was thinking about was something like NFS or SAMBA. are there other methods?

P.S. I dont really care about the security at this point, I just want to get my pc set up faster   :Cool: 

----------

## abhishek

Yeah u can do this. A better idea might be to use distcc so u can compile on both comps.

----------

## delta407

 *kirill wrote:*   

> sharing tools I was thinking about was something like NFS or SAMBA.

 

NFS! Samba doesn't preserve *nix permissions, NFS at least pretends to.  :Wink: 

 *kirill wrote:*   

> are there other methods?

 

This is *nix, of course there are. I installed Gentoo onto a severely underpowered box (P133 with 24 MB of RAM), which worked flawlessly. Permissions were preserved, and it was rather easy overall.

----------

## kirill

data_the_android: I wouldn't really want to install any extra stuff on my buddy's pc, so distcc is outta question 

---

cool!   :Smile: 

I'll need to get this working ASAP.

btw, the processors on those two pc's are different, the slower one is Celeron Mendocino, the faster one is AMD Duron. Does that matter as far as I still use the same CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS  (-march=i686 etc.) in my /etc/make.conf?   :Mad: 

I also have USE="-3dnow" in make.conf, should I turn it on while emerging using Duron? Will the proggies then run on my Celeron?

Hope these weren't too complicated questions   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## abhishek

His machine will be able to compile the stuff using whatever cflags u want, but it wont be able to run it if urs has cenron specific optimizations. But that doesnt really matter.

----------

